# Tool Case recommendations



## soundguy99 (Feb 11, 2017)

Hi,
I am looking for a good Trollly Case tool kit, that I move around fairly easy to and from job sites.
Like many of us that work in production we tend to wear many different hats.
So I was wanting to have a tolly case that has drawers where I can have all of my audio related tools, from adapters to wire strippers and cutters, to cable testers, another drawer for network cable tools and testers, and them another for my soldering kit tools.
I would like to have stuff organized even in their own kits, so that if I am working on soldering something I can open the drawer take the my kit and go, and the same goes for audio testers, or network gear.
Obviously there could be some crossover between stuff, but like the idea of having everything organized, yet, still having everything together, where if I don`t know what I willl walk into, I can roll the cabinet with everything in it, like a suitcase.
I have looked at some of the motoring stuff as well as cosmetics cases such as .
http://www.motamec.com/motamec-modu...e-cart-4-module-stack-cabinet-chest-c41h.html
But the drawers are made more for tools that can lay flat, and don`t really accommodate, for a 3-5 inch soldering station, but less other small cases that I may want to have additional kits in.
I am trying to keep to the $300 - $500 cdn. 
As I am still looking, if anyone can make any suggestions of companies or cases I should check out or even what they use, please let me know, that would be much appreciated,
Thanks,
soundguy


----------



## FMEng (Feb 11, 2017)

I use a Jensen Tools kit. The pallets make it easy to spot missing or miss placed tools. That has proven useful when working around other folks who might borrow a tool and forget to return it.
http://www.jensentools.com/search.aspx?f=2:Jensen+Tools,1:348


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 12, 2017)

I'm not sure what level of production you're working at, but at $500, it's almost worth spending another $200-$500 and getting something that'll last a decade. You can go buy a questionable workbox off of Audiopile that'll last a few years, but I'm of the buy-it-once mentality.


On most gigs I get a workbox like this one from Olympic Case, it's a little out of most folks budgets, but is built like a tank and has room for everything and was a starting point when I designed my own case.



I got a local carpentry company to build a case much like the Olympic, with welded internal frame so it stands up to abuse, but just the lower 4-drawer section for my own personal tools - I can roll the entire thing into a venue and know I have everything I need right there. It wasn't cheap, but is built to last and most importantly wasn't as much as the Olympic and I can fit it in the back of a Mini-Van if I need to haul it somewhere. My drawers are Office Supplies, Testing + Measurement Tools, Hand Tools/Small Power Tools, and PPE+Rigging. For grab+go needs I have a Pelican 1510 that sits on top, and when I need to run to a gig without the full kit I just take what I need and throw it into the Pelican and run out the door. 

If you've got carpentry skills, this is my next tool-case, and I bet you could build it and stock out the cases for around your budget.


----------



## MRW Lights (Feb 13, 2017)

I came across this in recent years when looking for a field desk for Ham Radio and realized it would be amazing for a touring desk/work box. Don't ask how expensive it is, just know it's intended for use by the military. 

I'm also a big fan of the work boxes from Road Cases USA. These are both not necessarily budget friendly options though. I'm always a fan of the build it yourself versions also. Then it can be whatever you make it.


----------



## soundguy99 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks guys,
Those are nice cases however I was looking for something more of a personal Trolly type tool case, and less of a touring road case.
Something that you could grab a handle and roll like a piece of luggage rather than a square road case for a shop or tour.
Thanks,
soundguy


----------



## themuzicman (Feb 13, 2017)

soundguy99 said:


> I was looking for something more of a personal Trolly type tool case



Find a Pelican that fits the size you want, and outfit it with organizers...that's the usual go-to for most people. The Trek-Pak organizers are pretty great compared to the soft organizer kits.


MRW Lights said:


> I'm also a big fan of the work boxes from Road Cases USA. .



I've found their cases to break down pretty terribly after a year or two of constant use. I know they are in the NYC Metropolitan area but for the money they charge you can find a few custom fab case shops in the area that are just a little more expensive, and as sturdy as Calzone (which is just north of NYC and charges an arm and a leg).


----------



## Skervald (Feb 14, 2017)

It seems like you're not looking for something as robust as a Pelican or a real road case. Am I correct? There are a number of tool companies who are now making wheeled tool organizers. (Ridgid and Dewalt are probably the most readily available) They are usually built around a 22" toolbox with wheels and a retractable handle similar to those used on luggage. From there one can add other tool boxes (or even baskets) that stack on top of the base unit and attach securely. Boxes are available in a few different sizes so it's possible to customize the system. This link should give you an idea but keep in mind, individual components can also be purchased. What I like about these systems is you can just bring the boxes you're going to need for the job. You can create a custom stack for each job just by grabbing the right boxes.


----------



## manuallyfocused (Feb 14, 2017)

Have you looked at the Festool Systainer system? It's definitel pricy, but for your budget you could get the rolling dolly and a couple of Sortainers to start with, and add more in the future to create a flexible system. They also have toolboxes and other items that lock into the same system.

http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce...s/festool-498660-sys-roll-systainer-cart.html

http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce...ers/festool-200119-sortainer-sys-4-t-loc.html

http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce...ainers/festool-491522-4-drawer-sortainer.html

http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce...ol-systainers/festool-495024-sys-toolbox.html

http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce...stool-499901-sys-storage-t-loc-systainer.html

The only downside is that they're white, but a can or two of spraypaint will solve that .


----------



## Skervald (Feb 14, 2017)

manuallyfocused said:


> Have you looked at the Festool Systainer system? It's definitel pricy, but for your budget you could get the rolling dolly and a couple of Sortainers to start with, and add more in the future to create a flexible system. They also have toolboxes and other items that lock into the same system.



I'm experiencing some serious toolbox envy. That looks like a pretty great system but I'm a sucker for organizational tools.


----------



## soundguy99 (Feb 14, 2017)

Awesome suggestion. 
I have never head of that brand before, but after talking to a friend in another province and an American friend, apparently its a really good brand with very good products.
I love the idea, of stack able boxes, with various containers for the application. 
I am still going to have to check with drawer depth for my 3-5 soldering station and some testers, but thats one product I will be definitely looking into.
Live the fact too that I can expand it later on, or switch out kits depending on what is called for.
Huge thanks on that suggestion.
Soundguy


----------



## manuallyfocused (Feb 15, 2017)

No problem! Just beware of the affliction known as FAS- Festool Acquisition Syndrome. Sufferers describe the experience of buying one or two Festool products, blacking out for an indeterminate period of time, and waking up to find a shop full of white and green boxes and an empty bank account! I myself only narrowly escaped FAS by just buying all of the tools I wanted at once, thus inoculating myself for the time being (until they come out with the next tool I can't live without). Sounds like carpentry isn't your primary occupation, so you might be relatively safe .

For the soldering stations, their regular Systainers might be the right option. Not sure they have a unit with drawers that will have enough clearance: http://www.festoolproducts.com/acce.../festool-497564-systainer-sys-2-tl-t-loc.html

Perhaps combine that with foam inserts for a custom fit: https://www.festoolusa.com/power-tool-accessories/storage-systems/foam-inserts

Good luck, and post a picture of whatever setup you create!


----------

